
4Note: Simple, intuitive sticky note reminder for android - hurkadurka
Hi folks,<p>I made this totally free app without adds called 4Note, which can be found on google play store and I thought it would be useful to someone.<p>Link to the store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.smark.fornote&amp;hl=en<p>The problem is I can&#x27;t reach the people who would like it, so I decided to try with Hacker News. If you enjoy it, use it. If not delete it. Any feedback is welcome.
======
anotheryou
I really like it. I would prefer a single full-screen widget with preset empty
notes on it though. (maybe faint [+] signs to quickly add a new note)

